# Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine



## sim667 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just been watching the trailer for this and I genuinely cant decide if it looks shit or not....

I was a big fan of warhamer as a yoot', but I'd expect GOW gameplay and being able to choose you armies/chapters, but it looks like it has neither.


----------



## Boppity (Aug 18, 2011)

A few of my friends are looking forward to this game. They play the table top game and a couple of them are actually in Switzerland atm playing competitively for Wales.

Doesn't look like my cup of tea though.


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2011)

Why Ultramarines? The shittest chapter by a long way and yet they seem to love them. I mean simply on gameplay dynamics the Blood angels or space wolves would be a better choice (black rage/wolf modes etc) and for plot the Dark Angels shit all over those whiter than white pansies.

Ahem, I may have revealed a little too much about my past there.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 18, 2011)

eldar pwn space noobs


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

from the facebook updates it appears that there will be expansion packs later for other chapters, and there is a painting thingy in the demo for you to do your own second founding colour schemes. iirc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

is that a girl up there?! remarkable


----------



## Boppity (Aug 18, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> is that a girl up there?! remarkable



I get that reaction whenever I'm dragged along to watch one of their games.


----------



## Cid (Aug 18, 2011)

Boppity said:


> I get that reaction whenever I'm dragged along to watch one of their games.



You mean they don't just run and hide? How times have changed...


----------



## Boppity (Aug 18, 2011)

Cid said:


> You mean they don't just run and hide? How times have changed...



I've even played a couple of times. You should see their look of shame when I win.  (Although they did weigh the odds in my favour...)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

Cid said:


> You mean they don't just run and hide? How times have changed...


 
Ir is political correctness gone mad. They even have the Adepta Sorritas now, which is space marines with bewbs.


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest, it looks like any standard shooter (albeit a polished one) with a WH40k skin on it. It's all a bit meh.

And are those shields in the demo movies? Space marines, with shields?
Space marines don't need shields. Faith in the Emperor is their shield!  They can take a power fist to the nuts because THE EMPEROR PROTECTS!


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2011)

Terminators have always rocked the storm shield and thunder hammer look, not so sure about standard marines.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2011)

Aren't they already wearing a tonne of shield already? Why carry more?


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2011)

Because it won't stop a lascannon.


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> Terminators have always rocked the storm shield and thunder hammer look, not so sure about standard marines.


That's a physical shield, that's fine. I mean that in this game they appear to have energy shields.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh right, that is weird. Shields reek of the Xeno.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2011)

If it's anything like the movie they released recently, avoid.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2011)

What the fuck was jon hurt thinking with that role?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone still play 40k? I found a bunch of Eldar the other day and would be happy to give them away (for postage). If you don't wanna admit you want them for yourself, just lie and say they're for your nephew or whatever.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> What the fuck was jon hurt thinking with that role?



Trouble is, when I heard he was going to be in it I thought it was a good thing. But the fail was strong and my brain was offended.


----------



## Chz (Aug 20, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Does anyone still play 40k? I found a bunch of Eldar the other day and would be happy to give them away (for postage). If you don't wanna admit you want them for yourself, just lie and say they're for your nephew or whatever.


My son would probably enjoy repainting them. I don't think he actually plays, just paints.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 22, 2011)

Chz said:


> My son would probably enjoy repainting them. I don't think he actually plays, just paints.



Ah, a boy after my own heart. I only ever enjoyed painting them!

Send me a PM with your details, I will send you a bunch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2011)

Cid said:


> Because it won't stop a lascannon.


 
it will if you get the right roll of the dice


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2011)

Fuck ultramarines, they are well shit.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 23, 2011)

40K is shit due to the lack of Skaven


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 23, 2011)

My question is this: why did they not make this game about The Slann??


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 24, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> My question is this: why did they not make this game about The Slann??



did I kill the thread?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 24, 2011)

yes. just like GW killed stunties


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

Downloading the demo now, hope it's better than the rather boring Kill Team...


----------



## sim667 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oooh Ill have a look at the demo when i get home.....

I was much of a blood marine/catachan jungle fighter collector, so thats what I would have liked.

Or chaos


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah Ultramarine's were my favourite...the game ain't too bad and I say that as someone who generally doesn't like 3rd person shooters...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah really liked what I've playyed........ So im going to take a punt and pre-order it.

Plus you can be chaos marines in multiplayer


----------



## creak (Sep 1, 2011)

Any multiplay demo or is it all sp?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 5, 2011)

All sp, theres a fighting and jetpack/fighting level.

Havent pre-ordered it, i cant imagine there'll be much demand, so im just gonna pop into town and get it on friday


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2011)

Pingu said:


> yes. just like GW killed stunties



you mean squats?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I did preorder it and it was shipped today, if it arrives tomorrow I will be destroying green people with great vengeance and furious anger tomorrow night


----------



## agricola (Sep 9, 2011)

Got it today, its great fun so far but completely mindless.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 9, 2011)

didnt arrive yesterday, hope it might today.... although i dont have a shipping email yet.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2011)

Still hasn't arrived but I bought it and will return the preorder. I have actually killed at least a thousand orcs today with my own bare hands, not holding a piece of cardboard demonstrating the radius of a blast over a small plastic models head.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 13, 2011)

I would get this from steam but apparantly there is some shennanigans about only being able to buy it from a retailer in the UK- despite it being available on steam in other countries.

as i cant be arsed driving twenty odd miles to buy a game and cant guarentee i will be in in order to buy a reatil pack online looks like i wont be playing this unless i happen to be by a shop that sells it at some point


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2011)

If you order it online they'll just plonk it through the letterbox.


----------

